# Denmark squat eviction



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles (Mar 5, 2007)

We need to show SOLIDARITY with these people
UNGDOMSHUESET Squat house in Copenhagen, Denmark has been evicted!!
Left-wing activists have occupied the building since 1982 but it was sold by the local council in 2000 to a Christian group called Faderhuset. The squatters vowed not to leave saying the council had no right to sell the building while it was still in use.
On Thursday morning at 0700 Denmarks anti terrorist squad launched a dawn raid and dropped from helicopters onto the building's roof.
This attack on youth culture and left wing activism has of course descended into a running street battle between riot police and squatters!

There are Solidarity protest all across Europe - please show your support
THESE ATTACKS ON YOUTH CULTURE CANNOT BE TOLERATED!



see BBC NEWS VIDEO CLIP
http://tinyurl.com/yob5dz

see further BBC update:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6411559.stm

Indy Media account:
http://www.indymedia.dk/article/885

Ungdom Shuset Squat house:
http://www.ungeren.dk/
Anarchist Black Cross (info on your rights and prisoner correspondence):
http://blackcross.dk/

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/03/05 14:57


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah i was reading indymedia today and i checked out all the news clips on youtube. the public made quite a stink, and thousands(?) were out there protesting, which is rare for a squat action, and i was definitely stoked about that. i was really sad to see pictures of the place getting demolished though... REALLY sad...

i just hope all the people that came out and caused so much trouble for the cops make the cops/city think twice about pulling shit like that again.


----------

